# blade loki



## cyaxares_died

Pray tell, what does the name of this band mean?


----------



## BezierCurve

You won't believe it, literally it means "Pale Curls". I don't know of any such expression in Polish, but there must be some story to this.


----------



## cyaxares_died

Interesting. Is "loki" a German loan word? Both words might be from Germanic. Or is blade (by the way is it a barred l this?) actually related to pale via its Indo-European root?


----------



## fragile1

"_Blade loki_" is one of the most curious names of the band - even for Poles.
"_Blade_" means pale, is used to tell about somebody's face to describe one's feeling bad or looking bad. Is also, in slang, used to desribe that somebody is "_kiepski_" (lame)- and that is another problem how to desribe that. 

"_Loki_" is used for describing somebody's type of hair, means curled hair.
So together "_Blade loki_" means "pale curles", how BezierCurve said before
As far as I know this is a punk rock band. And the name is such easy to understand as f.e.: Sex Pistols, Slaughter on the Dogs, Beer Gogles and many others. The is a web side, but is hardly to find anything about what that name means.


----------



## cyaxares_died

Do you mean "lame" in the first sense of the word "someone who is mutilated and can't walk" or in the figurative way "someone who is boring, uncool"?


----------



## fragile1

Could be both.  First is more common. The second is more slang.


----------



## kknd

About potential foreign meaning of words: maybe name was choosen so to have dual meaning – something trivial and nonsensical resembling _blonde tress_ in Polish and having strong connotations of power for westerners like _god of fire bearing claymore_.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

cyaxares_died said:


> Interesting. Is "loki" a German loan word? Both words might be from Germanic. Or is blade (by the way is it a barred l this?) actually related to pale via its Indo-European root?



It's an _l_ and not an _ł_. I think _lok_ (sg., seldom used in Polish) and _loki_ (pl., used normally) is a loanword from German _Locke_. _Blady _in my opinion is of PIE origin.

EDIT: I've just found this site and don't know how reliable it is, but according to it _blady_ derives from Common Slavic _blědъ-jь_ and PIE _*bhlēd-o-_.



fragile1 said:


> "_Blade_" means pale, is used to tell about somebody's face to describe one's feeling bad or looking bad. Is also, in slang, used to desribe that somebody is "_kiepski_" (lame)- and that is another problem how to desribe that.





cyaxares_died said:


> Do you mean "lame" in the first sense of the word "someone who is mutilated and can't walk" or in the figurative way "someone who is boring, uncool"?





fragile1 said:


> Could be both.  First is more common. The second is more slang.



I've never heard _blady_ used in the sense of _mutilated_ or _limping_. The literal meaning is _pale_ and the figurative is _banal_, _characterless_ or _colourless_.


----------



## katie_here

fragile1 said:


> .
> 
> "_Loki_" is used for describing somebody's type of hair, means curled hair.
> So together "_Blade loki_" means "pale curles", how BezierCurve said before
> As far as I know this is a punk rock band. And the name is such easy to understand as f.e.: Sex Pistols, Slaughter on the Dogs, Beer Gogles and many others. The is a web side, but is hardly to find anything about what that name means.


 
What about Loki god of mischief?


Some suggestions for your queries. 

Beer goggles. This is a term used when men are drunk and they find an ugly woman attractive. He is said to be wearing his beer goggles (looking at her through these glasses so she looks better than she does). Here is an example. http://media.ebaumsworld.com/picture/bombsdavid/beergoggles.jpg

The Sex Pistols, I think (but I may be wrong) are named after a penis 

I've never heard of the other one.


----------



## kknd

katie_here said:


> What about Loki god of mischief?



That is what I wrote about above!  (god of mischief, fire, many other things)


----------

